# Algae in a jerry can



## Andre01 (12 Jan 2013)

I have some green algae at the bottom of the jerrycan.how do i get rid of them?any ideas guys?.cheers


----------



## nayr88 (12 Jan 2013)

A jerrycan??? As in a petrol jerrycan?? 
I'd be worried to suggest much thee then boiling water.
What do you intend to do with it after?
What has been its use to date?


----------



## iPlantTanks (12 Jan 2013)

Im guessing this is a jerrycan you've been using to transport RO/salt water?
Try boiling water, if no use try liquid carbon or algicide but give it avoid rinse out after

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (12 Jan 2013)

Lol I didn't even think of RO...what an idiot I am


----------



## krazypara3165 (12 Jan 2013)

can a small amount of unscented bleach not be used? i cleaned out a 100l barrel with a solution of 1/10 before using it for water changes for my discus tank without problems.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Jan 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> can a small amount of unscented bleach not be used? i cleaned out a 100l barrel with a solution of 1/10 before using it for water changes for my discus tank without problems.



I did this too. If your ultra paranoid, after leaving the bleach and water to kill it off, add some fresh water and seachem Prime to neutralise the bleach.

Shrimples.


----------



## Tamshoe (13 Jan 2013)

boiling water or a goos blast from the hose pipe work for me.


----------

